# luks device-mapper

## dolphinaura

Im currently having a problem with encrypting my drive using luks.

I initially decided on using truecrypt, and got the

```

[ 1162.794919] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[ 1234.980081] device-mapper: table: 253:0: crypt: Error allocating crypto tfm

```

error.

Realizing i forgot to get dm-crypt into the kernel, I recompiled it, and truecrypt worked fine.

However, I decided on using LUKS instead.

the problem is that im getting the same error

```

[ 1162.794919] device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table

[ 1234.980081] device-mapper: table: 253:0: crypt: Error allocating crypto tfm

```

which shouldn't be hapenning, cause I already fixed it the first time.

----------

